# Breakdown lane law evolves to save lives



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Brian LeBouf is happy the so-called Move Over law helps protect law enforcement and other emergency workers in the breakdown lane. But he thinks the law, if extended to civilian vehicles, might have saved his son's life. 

The law, enacted in 2009, requires motorists approaching a stationary public safety vehicle, and roadside emergency and maintenance vehicles with flashing lights on to move away to the adjacent lane if it is safe to do so. If not, motorists are required to slow down. Violators can be fined $100. 

http://www.telegram.com/article/20130116/NEWS/101169920/1116


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Guess what, people STILL don't move over for emergency vehicles. My cruiser almost got smoked on Rt 3 South the other night when I was doing FSTs by an AMBULANCE. I was dumbfounded.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea but there's a LAW! They made the law. It's the rules !


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

My court had no idea what it was and dismissed tickets as the Rmv had the violation changed to heavy vehicles violation , this state sucks


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

better off riding on the rim to a safe spot,


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

GMass said:


> Yea but there's a LAW! They made the law. It's the rules !


Yup

I wonder how many laws or mentalities would change if politicians were the ones working an accident or trying to make an arrest while shitbirds are driving by so close the air pressure pulls you back into the roadway.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Isn't reflective tape enough?


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

How 'bout this one:

Nearly getting creamed, writing the V, then getting a call for consideration after the fact when it turns out the driver was another cop's sister, who ought to know better.

Two thoughts came to mind: "Go F yourself (and your sister)...it could have been you." or, "You have some serious unresolved family issues. Your sister secretly hates you."


----------

